# What should I enter as "To date" of my current employer for ACS assessment



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi,

I'm in the middle of applying for ACS skills assessment and just ran into a problem. The online form wants me to enter the end date (mandatory field) for my current job. I see the following sentence in the "Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants" pdf.

"Employment references can only be calculated until the date of submission. The “To Date” will be taken from the employment reference date or the submission date of your application – whichever comes first. "

Now here is my question:
The date my reference letter was issued by my current employer is 17-Feb-2014 and I'm applying for assessment today, that is 5-March-2014. I know the system will consider the date as 17-Feb-2014 as it falls earlier compared to 5-March-2014. However, what should I enter as the "To date"? Should I enter today's date, or should I enter the date the letter was issued?

Your help in this context will be really appreciated.

Thanks,
Ankit


----------



## chandu1204 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi,

They consider your experience not your reference letter. If you are still working then they will consider the experience to till date. But in reference they have to mention that you are still working for that company.


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

chandu1204 said:


> Hi,
> 
> They consider your experience not your reference letter. If you are still working then they will consider the experience to till date. But in reference they have to mention that you are still working for that company.


Thanks chandu1204 for your reply.

My reference letter goes something this way:

=============================================

Re: Confirmation of Employment

Please use this letter as a formal notice of employment by << company name >>, of << my name >>.

The following information provides more details regarding << my name's >> employment:
Job title: << my job title >>
Employment status: Full time
Start date: << my start date >>
Work location: << my work location >>

Roles and responsibilities:
<< my roles and responsibilities >>

Work location:
<< my name >> works in << complete work location address >>

Home address:
<< my name >> resides at << my home address >>

If you have any questions, please contact at << company contact details >>.

=============================================

Does this look good ?

Regards,
Ankit


----------



## chandu1204 (Aug 27, 2013)

This reference letter doesnt state that you are working now. So dont know what they consider. Hope they consider till date.


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

chandu1204 said:


> This reference letter doesnt state that you are working now. So dont know what they consider. Hope they consider till date.


If you notice, under work location they have mentioned,

Work location:
<< my name >> works in << complete work location address >>

Isn't that enough as they mention I'm working in so and so location?

Ankit


----------



## chandu1204 (Aug 27, 2013)

Then thats enough. No need to worry.they will consider till date.


----------

